# Crab Soup



## supervman (Jun 2, 2008)

This will knock your socks off. EASY and TASTY! 
People, HONESTLY, will NOT leave my house without this recipe. 



*From The Kitchen of SUPER VMAN :*

*Crab Soup Recipe*




*Ingredients:*


*1 ½ cups Chopped Onion *
*2 Tablespoons Diced Green Pepper*
*2 Cans Cream of Celery Soup *
*1 Can Chicken Broth (14 oz)*
*1 ½ Cup Water *
*1 (10 oz) Package Frozen Chopped Spinach (NO BUTTER) **
*3 (6 0z) Cans of Crab Meat – Cut up *
*1 Package Sliced Fresh Mushrooms (8 oz) *
*[ of course you could use Lump Crab Meat picked and diced as desired ]*

*Preparation:*
*Cook together till soft: 1 ½ Cups Chopped Onion & 2 tbsp. Diced Green Pepper.*

*Then add 2 cans Cream of Celery Soup, Only 1 ½ Cups of Water, 1 Can of Chicken Broth.*
*Stir till well mixed. *

*Then add 1 package of Frozen Spinach (thawed & drained). Add 3 cans of Strained, Washed & Picked Crab Meat, then add the Sliced Mushrooms. *

*Bring to a boil and serve. (OR make ahead, put in fridge, and Reheat SLOWLY!).*




*Gourmet Award & Chicken of the Sea WHITE Crab Meat are Great! Chx Sea Lump, Geisha Crabmeat w Legs, are good. CROWN PRINCE has MSG. *
*Also Using Popeye’s Canned Spinach works well too. *

*EXCELLENT! Serves 4. *

** If you use FRESH Spinach buy 4 Times as much and cook it down and drain BEFORE adding to soup.*


----------



## cman95 (Jun 2, 2008)

Man that sounds great. Thanks, this will go into my recipe files.


----------



## rivet (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey, thanks for sharing! I will try to make it this weekend.


----------



## heapomeat (Jun 19, 2008)

going shopping at the strore right now and will try it tongiht........thanks for posting.....I think some garlic and cilantro might accidentally fall into the soup pot too.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanx for posting.  A little too warm for soup I think but it looks like a great recipe.  Will store away for cooler weather.


----------



## supervman (Jun 19, 2008)

You WILL NOT be disappointed. It's so easy and good. Honestly, I'd try it as is and if you're insistent on the Cilantro and Garlic I'd add the Cilantro after tasting (garlic as well, but I'd saute the garlic seperately first then add). I've eaten this recipe for years and think you really should try it as is first. 

That's assuming you're using fresh cloves of garlic and not the jar variety.

Good luck, Happy Eating and report back on your soup experience. 
SKOL
Vman  (you're gonna be addicted to this)


----------



## abelman (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting the recipe, it's going into the "To Do" file


----------



## diesel (Jun 19, 2008)

Man, this thread really hits home. How do I start? Well I guess I will tell ya the back ground. My father who passed away last fall, used to make this soup all the time. He was really proud of it. When I saw the post it really caused a lot of emotions. I think this is my third try in typing it... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I have carried his recipe around in my wallet for several years and just pulled it out. You will notice that there are not many measurements and he ment it that way. Use the amount as to what you like. He said if ya like carrots then use more carrots, if ya like garlic then use more garlic...get my point... Ok, so it is very much like supervman's recipe which I plan on adding the spinach next time I make it.. So every please go out there and make some crab soup!

Dad's Crab soup
-parsley
-carrots
-tomatoes
-tomato past
-tomato soup
-corn 2 cans
-lima beans 2 cans
-string beans 2 cans
-potatoes 2 cans
-celery
-onion
-peas
-old bay
-salt/pepper
-hot sauce
-cyanne pepper
-1lb crab meat
-onion salt
-garlic salt


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 19, 2008)

Adding this to my to do list too, Thank you for posting this. Sounds great!


----------



## cinnamonkc (Jun 19, 2008)

Can't wait to try this one.  Sounds great!


----------



## heapomeat (Jun 19, 2008)

Yup, just got back from the store and you read my mind,,,,,,,,,change it this way change it that way.........nah I said to myself in front of the soup aisle, do it his way first then modify.

<GRINS>

I might change it around a bit next time, don't want to turn it into a chowder, but even some bacon came to mind.

Your recipe, as is, first time.

-edit to post-  "Sorry I couldn't help myself........grins"

I decided to smoke all the veggies for an hour, (and heck, this is a smoke meat forum!) it'll impart a darker flavor to the soup
And just for cost I'm using immatation crab meat, heck it IS just soup, so that's getting run through the smoker in an aluminum pan too.  I figure about 175F for an hour, with some sharper hickory wood for smoke.

It'll be GOOD, will post taste reviews later.


And it is NEVER too "hot" for soup. I was in Fiji and it was 90f out and the soup there never tasted better, heck, you can even have chilled or cold soup for something light too.


----------



## heapomeat (Jun 20, 2008)

Soup-view anyone?

So yes I put all the veggies and fake crab meat in the MES smoker for about 1 hour at 200 degrees and threw on some hickory chips. See the first photo. The meat and veggies took on a yummy smell and texture, not too crisp, not too soggy. Almost like a Turkey stuffing mix.

See also the finished soup.  Really thick!

My comments, wow a 10oz package of chopped spinach is ALOT! I only added half of it. Maybe I got carried away with the onions and mushroom quantities, but boy was that thick more like a chowder than "soup" I almost added a can of Cream of Mushroom soup to thin it out and stretch it some, as I didn't have any more cream of celery. I also even only added 2/3rd of all the veggies, Just too much veggie for too little broth.  It also needed some pepper, so some white and black fresh ground pepper from the mill was added.

Now we have some yummy smoked crab veggie leftovers we're going to add and eat in Pita Pocket bread tonight. 

So enjoy the soup-view for you.

The smoked veggies added a nice lingering flavor on the tongue, and the crab flavor shown throw too.

I give the recipe a solid 7 out of 10 stars, might add more chicken broth and a can of cream of mushroom soup next time.

I'll post on how the 4-5 cups of leftover soup changed in flavor overnight melding together, as we had a ton leftover for two people with big bowls first night servings.


----------



## supervman (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never smoked this before and your guideline is a great start. 
If it get's too thick that way perhaps add some chicken stock. 

Next time, use crab. It's a LOT better. Hey, you do what you do right and a recipe is only a guide. 

I REALLY like the smoke idea of it, AND the first pic looks awesome with fantastic smoked mushrooms. 

Did the veggies soften? 

Lemme know. 

SKOL
Vman


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 21, 2008)

Gunna try that one.  Thanks.


----------

